# The Everyshooter



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

*File Name*: The Everyshooter
*File Submitter*: XxDollarBillxX
*File Submitted*: 04 Jan 2013
*File Category*: Slingshots

I mainly make board cut Slingshots and as such i create my own templates After I've made a catty i sometimes think, The handle is too shot or too long or the forks are too wide. or too narrow and the there are other times of, oh i wish i could attach bands this way or that and what about if i want to do a different method. So what i have done is create an all in one template for my Board cuts. This template allows me to decide what shape and size of slingshot i want to make. Many ideas have been borrowed form many people on this forum and as such all props are due to them. I am not reinventing the wheel here, just re-configuring and customizing it.

I hope you find the guide handy, Tips, comments and Feedback always appreciated.

Click here to download this file


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I added this file into templates and set XxDollarBillxX as the Author. He originally posted it in this thread:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14861-the-everyshooter-guide-by-xxdollarbillxx/


----------

